# Tabelle abschneiden?



## Ruediger (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Tabelle mit einer bestimmten Breite. Nun habe ich in dieser Tabelle einen Inhalt, der manchmal meine Tabelle breiter zieht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass diese Tabelle auf keinen Fall breiter wird?


danke für eure hilfe.
gruß rue


----------



## Fabian H (3. Juli 2003)

```
<td style="word-break:break-all;word-wrap:break-word">
```

Meinst du das?


----------



## Ruediger (3. Juli 2003)

Genau, das wars!  

Danke Dir.


----------

